# Autotech G grind vs. Techtonics G grind



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

I wana put a G grind in my Rabbit and I'm wondering if anyone has used either the Autotech cam and/or the Techtonics cam and noticed a difference between the two. I'm getting different specs for both cams even though they are both a "G grind" check it out.....
Autotech specs:
.423" Lift
225 degrees duration @ .050" lift
8 to 10 HP gain
2000 to 6500 RPM
$119.95
Techtonics specs:
.423" Lift
230I/228E degrees duration @ .050" lift
7 HP gain
2000 to 6000 RPM
$130.00
And there you have it, two cams that are the same but different. What I wana know is how both cams perform and is there a noticeable difference between the two. Rite now I'm leaning torwards the Autotech cam for two reasons. One the Autotech cam is slightly cheaper and two it has a lifetime warranty. It looks like the Techtonics cam is ground asymmetrical (more duration for the intake and less for the exhaust) and the Autotech cam is symmetrical (the same duration for intake and exhaust) I don't know how this will affect performance between the two cams but I doubt that alone would be noticeable. Looks like the Techtonics cam has a bit more duration than the Autotech cam which would give it a slight advantage in maximum RPM's. Any input would be greatly appreciated!
Note: I'm also considering the TT 272 cam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by EuroKid83 at 12:20 AM 1-25-2006_


----------



## rattycaddy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Autotech G grind vs. Techtonics G grind (EuroKid83)*

they put out different numbers because they were tested on two different cars and on two different dynos. stop wasting your time and go for 272


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Autotech G grind vs. Techtonics G grind (thr33se7en)*

Anyone running the TT 272? how do you like?


----------



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Autotech G grind vs. Techtonics G grind (EuroKid83)*

http://www.bildon.com real vw parts.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Autotech G grind vs. Techtonics G grind (JettaGTI_UK)*

FWIW, the G-grind that I got from Techtonics a few years ago was a genuine VW part, whether of not the ones currently available from them still are, I can't say.


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Autotech G grind vs. Techtonics G grind (ABA Scirocco)*

My 272 is gettin installed in 2 days!!!! 272 is more radical, and is a performance cam, not a euro spec.


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Autotech G grind vs. Techtonics G grind (Drizzle91)*

also eurokid it has more duration and has more **** up high
>2500-6500, I do not know the power gains but this cam will give you nice gains.......I wil tell you how mine works on monday or tuesday
My friend has one and its sick










_Modified by Longitudinal at 9:26 AM 2-19-2006_


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Autotech G grind vs. Techtonics G grind (Drizzle91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drizzle91* »_also eurokid it has more duration and has more **** up high
>2500-6500, I do not know the power gains but this cam will give you nice gains.......I wil tell you how mine works on monday or tuesday
My friend has one and its sick









I would definitely like to hear how it works for ya!


_Modified by Longitudinal at 9:27 AM 2-19-2006_


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

If you port the head, and port the intake and stuff... Go bigger... 272 minimum. I have a 286, and I am thinking TT 288. Or maybe small cam and turblow.....


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (fast84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast84gti* »_If you port the head, and port the intake and stuff... Go bigger... 272 minimum. I have a 286, and I am thinking TT 288. Or maybe small cam and turblow.....

Rite now I have a 9:1 8V with a ported intake manifold, Audi TB, K&N air filter, 1.6 cam, stock head, dual outlet exhaust mani with Autotech DP, and stock GTI exhaust. I will soon be adding:
Autotech Header
Autotech Adj cam gear
Autotech G grind or TT 272 cam
Eurosport Exhaust
50 shot of nitrous
You think I should go for the 272? How does the 272 run/feel? what is the peak RPM? when does it start to make power?


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (EuroKid83)*

My Scirocco with all of its mods still falls on its face after 5500 RPM. I have the usual mods
>panel filter,exhaust,race header, ported intake manifold, and SOON to be cam in a day or so!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







This cam just gives you power like a 16V would at high R's


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Drizzle91)*

What I really want to know is, if I spend the $230 plus dollars on a TT 272 am I going to like it? At first I wanted a G grind but as I thought about it I was kinda left wanting a bit more cam. I could go either way at this point. I've felt the power of a G grind cam and it felt good, but I want a little more.


----------



## rattycaddy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (EuroKid83)*

do a 272 with an adj cam gear and you'll love it for life


----------



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (thr33se7en)*

HOWS THE LOW END OF A 272?


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (JettaGTI_UK)*

sure the low-end is going to lack but the high end will not!







, and with a adj. cam gear you wil be able to generate where the power will be made, if its to high, advance it alittle bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rattycaddy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGTI_UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGTI_UK* »_
HOWS THE LOW END OF A 272? 

Not sure how the low end is, but it has to be better than on the 288 I'm running


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

HAHAHA. Yeah, true. I went from a 286 with a JH bottom end, to an ABA with jh head. I gained @18 horsies just form bottom end with .2 liters more, and a full 10 to one or so ratio. I milled the JH head in previous rabbit, and only got 9.4 to one or so. It dynoed at mid 90's for horsies. I admit bottom end could be better, but the top end is so nice. If you autocross heavily, just use the adjustable cam. And a nice transmission with nice gears can help. I got the 286 for free on one car, and I bought an engine that came with the cam the second time around. I think 230 is a bit much. That's jsut me, I am ghetto... Either way, once you adjust your driving to the engine setup, you wil like it. Besides, do you expect to lose a race in the first 3000 RPM? NO! if you port the intake, and do other work, you are really setting it up for top end, anyhow. So get it and be happy...


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (fast84gti)*

OK you convinced me, I'm goin for the 272 with adjustable cam gear. My car seems to cruise good around 2500 - 3000 RPM's so I don't think the 272 will be that bad.
Specs on the TT 272:
Lift: .427"
Duration: 238 degrees at .050"
Lobe separation: 111 degrees
RPM range: 2500-6500
Fair Idle


_Modified by EuroKid83 at 5:58 PM 1-30-2006_


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (EuroKid83)*

I'm GLAD to say the 272 is in my car and..........its is awesome, sure you can't cruise at 2000RPM like everyone with a 8V (stock cam) is used to but this stinker ROMPS!!! The car just breathes better and when you are used to hearing that maxed out sound at 5000RPM, that sounds doesn't come until.....







I haven't hit that yet and I took her up to 6500...I can really feel the pick up at 3500 after that the needle just falls right down to 7000.....Overall I love the cam and My idle is better than it was with my stock cam(NO ****) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Get the 272!!!!! p.s. it feels like a 16V, and then some....










_Modified by Longitudinal at 9:26 AM 2-19-2006_


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Drizzle91)*

That's awesome man, I'm glad to hear you like it. Needless to say I decided to go with the TT 272 cam. I'm assuming you have a 1.8 in your Scirocco? Is it mostly stock? Did you have to increase the idle speed or advance the timing after installing the 272?


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (EuroKid83)*

>panel filter,exhaust,race header, ported intake manifold,<These are the mods on my car...and you might have to fiddle with the idle alittle bit, but it will be worth it...










































<lets drink to that


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Drizzle91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drizzle91* »_










































<lets drink to that

I just did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (EuroKid83)*

just my 2cents.
i run a cat272(hydro) in my aba mk3.
I love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (independent77)*

I'm going for the 272. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (EuroKid83)*

Where do y'all get a cheap 272?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Where do y'all get a cheap 272?

bildon.com sells Cat Cams.
or check with TT.


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (independent77)*

yea, the 272.............you know this eurokid but its it beaut from 4-7K, and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and worth the $225
my friend







.......is wondering why I can roll on his 16V


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Drizzle91)*

What's in between a 272 and a "G" grind?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

I had a neuspeed 276 cam, adj gear, and vw-pilot digi2 chip in my car.
It was amazing at higher rpms(2500-7000).
There was really no noticeable difference in the bottom end at all.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Just got my tax return, 272 here I come!.....or here it comes.


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (EuroKid83)*

good for you....I'm thinkin of porting my **** more, and adj. my cam for HIGH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif r use!!!!


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Drizzle91)*

The G grind just falls in without any modification while the 272 with it's taller cam lobes needs to have the follower bore to be shaved in able for the lobe to swing freely. If you don't do this your car isn't going anywhere since it wouldn't turn over from the frozen cam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I've had a Neuspeed 272 and now using a Eurospec head with the cam follower bores casted that way so the cam could freely spin and not hitting the head.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (atoson)*

On a stock solid lifter 1.8L head, you'll probably need to clearance the bores for any cam with more lift than about .435", that's just a rough estimation and there may be some variation between heads so for anything much larger than a g-grind, you'd be wise to check and make sure the cam spins freely.
Here's what the bores look like when they've been clearanced.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Were yours done with the head off or on the block?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_Were yours done with the head off or on the block?

Off the block. If you look closely at the picture, you'll notice there are no valves or valve guides in the head. It would be difficult (but not impossible) to clearance the bores with the head on the block, at the very least, you need to remove the valve spring to give you room for your tools and to remove the fillings afterwards.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

On my first head I did it on the block with the springs removed using air pressure and sucked the shavings with a wet and dry vacuum while grinding away. Boy that sounded nasty


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

I never knew this....mine runs fine is that because my head is ported??sorry for the dumb Question







just kinda confuesd


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Drizzle91)*

ok now I gotr what you mean, sorry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VracerfoundW (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Autotech G grind vs. Techtonics G grind (EuroKid83)*

Does anybody have TT's 280/276cam? I'm building a JH/ABA motor right now. P&P, matched intake manifold and exahsut manifold to TT race headers, over size valves, the works. I'm not sure weather to go with the 272 or the 280/276. This car is going to be my daily driver with a few track days/autoX a year. Anybody have experence with building this "high end" of a motor? lmk what you think


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Autotech G grind vs. Techtonics G grind (VracerfoundW)*

OK, never built the top end of this type of motor. But if you are going to use this as a daily driver you could go with either. If you would chose the 272 you could tweak it up high more with a adj. cam gear. If you go with the 276/280 just vice-versa it. Really, My 272 is really nice for daily driving, and after 4K it rolls nicely. If I were you I would go with the 276/280 because if you are rebuild the WHOLE top end you better use all the upgraded parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lamarchambers (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

use the G with good springs and you wont be sorry.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (Drizzle91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drizzle91* »_My Scirocco with all of its mods still falls on its face after 5500 RPM. I have the usual mods
>panel filter,exhaust,race header, ported intake manifold, and SOON to be cam in a day or so!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







This cam just gives you power like a 16V would at high R's

With the way the 8v head is cast horsepower really peaks about 5 -5.5k rpm. A bigger cam helps mostly by a bit more duration, and getting opened sooner and longer. The head really doesn't flow between .3 and .4 lift. What I mean by that is it flows the same at .3 lift as it does at .4. then after .4 it flows a bit more. A mild porting of the head done correctly will make the G cam perform(or the stock cam for that matter) even better. The HP curve won't flatten out at 5k rpm. I've ported a 8v head with air flow test equipment so I verified the flow characteristics. 
Here is a post someone did a while ago with head flow numbers
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2383148
notice 5 cfm increase from .3 to .35 lift but almost 20 cfm increase from .25 to .3.
Cheers


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_With the way the 8v head is cast horsepower really peaks about 5 -5.5k rpm..... A mild porting of the head done correctly will make the G cam perform(or the stock cam for that matter) even better. The HP curve won't flatten out at 5k rpm. 

FWIW, I had a g-grind in one of my Scirocco's, the head had had a mild DIY port job done to it and it peaked at 5900 rpm on the dyno and the power curve was pretty flat from 5500 to about 6200.


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Ok compared to the stock cam, and duration it runs better up high. Also at 5 it pulls really strong to about 6200-6300. So it helped my car breathe better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Drizzle91)*

Web cams also makes a 272 for solid lifter 8V engines, It's cheaper than the TT cam and it has slightly more lift. I've seen some of the cams web produces and their work/products are very high quality. $168.00 is the price.


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (EuroKid83)*

thats a nice price tag..what is the lift???


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Drizzle91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drizzle91* »_thats a nice price tag..what is the lift???
















.430"


----------



## Drizzle91 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (EuroKid83)*

Sweet, I wish I would have saw that....But thats what a adj. Ca, gear is for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

